# Thunderjet And A/FX Magnets



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello All,

I have these magnets from Thunderjet and A/FX cars. I saw a posting on ScaleRacers.com about magnets and pictures.

I have 5 pair of dark or medium blue/red magnets. These are not the lightblue/red sets in A/FX cars. They have good strength, but I know they are below Super II magnets but stronger than Tuff Ones.

Any body know if these are after market or did Aurora produce these. I got them from a hobby store about 13 years ago. I think they were in some sort of A/FX or Aurora packaging. I can't remember clearly though.

Also pictured are a set of white/blue magnets with dimples. Haven't seen but one of these sets. The one pictured.

I'm familar with the rest pictured. Just thought I'd post them. I've got 10 sets of the yellow/blue Super II magnets. 

Others pictured are green/orange, white/black, red/black, black/black, black with white stripe/black, white/green, white/red, red/white, and blue/white JL/AW magnets. 

Randy.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

This may help

http://www.slotmonsters.com/slot-car-pancake-motor-magnets.ashx

kcl


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the dark blue with dark red pairs of magnets are the first truly oriented magnets that Aurora made, even before the Yellow-Blue Super II/ AFX Hop Up Kit magnets. they are likely stronger than Super II magnets also. the white-blue dimpled magnets are confusing me and may have just been repainted by someone. the rest appear to be run of the mill magnets from various applications including, possibly, other manufacturers. those dark red and dark blue magnets can be very valuable if they are what I think they are. I would be interested in them if you do not plan on keeping them. I want another Talker to have a look at your photo. can you take a closer picture of just that pair to post up?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks kcl,

At one time that information on that link was on a website called scaleracers.com. I printed the info about the magnets and armatures and have it in a binder. Very useful. The website must have changed names. Thanks, because I was trying to find it some time ago but the link come up as no longer available when I tried scaleracers.com.

But it doesn't explain my blue/red magnets.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> I think the dark blue with dark red pairs of magnets are the first truly oriented magnets that Aurora made, even before the Yellow-Blue Super II/ AFX Hop Up Kit magnets. they are likely stronger than Super II magnets also. the white-blue dimpled magnets are confusing me and may have just been repainted by someone. the rest appear to be run of the mill magnets from various applications including, possibly, other manufacturers. those dark red and dark blue magnets can be very valuable if they are what I think they are. I would be interested in them if you do not plan on keeping them. I want another Talker to have a look at your photo. can you take a closer picture of just that pair to post up?



I just got done posting a reply to kcl's post and I see yours alpink. Thank you for your interest. I'll take some better pictures of the dark blue/red magnets. They have grooves on the top and bottom of them that look like cut marks. The red is the south pole and the dark blue is the north pole. I'll post them tomorrow. The white/blue pair could be repainted but they don't look like they have been. Unless the original paint had been removed.

One set of the white/red has the white as south pole and the red is the north pole and the other set is the opposite. One or both of these sets are Tuff Ones. But kcl's link has the Tuff Ones magnets with the white one as the south pole.

The rest I've seen before and know what their story is. Thanks for the help.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures that are a little better of the top and bottom of the magnets.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am told those are radially oriented magnets and were limited production before the dimpled magnets were released. much rarer than the dimpled magnets and I would still be interested in obtaining them if you ever consider giving them up.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not purposely mind you, but just cuz I can add some more cornfusion to the mix; I used to buy cards of AFX replacement from Neil's wheels that looked identical to the red/blue coarse ground units in the pic.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting Bill, I'll have to check with Neil. in the meantime, have you any to part with? LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

alpink said:


> interesting Bill, I'll have to check with Neil. in the meantime, have you any to part with? LOL


Sorry, I dont Al. Dun used 'em all up. 

It was a few years back. I was needing something friskier than stock T-jet magnets, but a hair looser than Super ll's for some of my medium hopped up T-jets. I was also attempting to hold the line and keep the original style magnets in my Tuff Ones and AFX cars.

I never paid much attention at the time, other than they were reasonably priced, suited to the job and came with the Slotfather's fine service. I do remember they came on the fuscia/pink blister card. 

At the time, Super ll magnets were bringing top dollar, there were no Dash magnets available, and folks werent boning their A-Dubs for lunch money yet. At the time the Fray boys were scarfing those up anyway.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have these magnets from Thunderjet and A/FX cars. I saw a posting on ScaleRacers.com about magnets and pictures.
> 
> ...


 

Dang Randy, your giving away all my little secrets! 

The Dark Blue/Red magnets are indeed Aurora....they were sold as replacements for the early stock A|FX chassis. I used to run those in Tjets all the time, they are a nice "stock" magnet....that as you've already mentioned are usually stronger then a Tuff-Ones.

The Blue/white Super II style magnets are out of Xcellerator's and I've been buying these orphaned chassis at slot shows for years for pennies, as they are slotless and no one wanted them. However, they are made up of MANY good parts. This sytle of Xcellerator, has the Blue/White Super II style magnets, the Quadrelam style Armature and the larger then life gearing. These are a great set up for Aurora manufactured parts only racing or modified Tjet.

Now stop giving away all my sercrets will ya! 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Dang Randy, your giving away all my little secrets!
> 
> The Dark Blue/Red magnets are indeed Aurora....they were sold as replacements for the early stock A|FX chassis. I used to run those in Tjets all the time, they are a nice "stock" magnet....that as you've already mentioned are usually stronger then a Tuff-Ones.
> 
> ...



Uuuhh. Sorry John,

I saw an Xlcellerator chassis with the cover gearplate at the last November Midwest Show and did not buy it. Won't let that happen again.

Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> Uuuhh. Sorry John,
> 
> I saw an Xlcellerator chassis with the cover gearplate at the last November Midwest Show and did not buy it. Won't let that happen again.
> 
> Randy.


Not all of them have the Super II style magnets.....and I prefer the T-cross open style gear plate clamp Vs the closed cover....but check them out, they run nice and pull like crazy for the first 12~15 feet. :thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Not all of them have the Super II style magnets.....and I prefer the T-cross open style gear plate clamp Vs the closed cover....but check them out, they run nice and pull like crazy for the first 12~15 feet. :thumbsup:
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



Thanks John. 

Will do. Craig took two 14 tooth pinion gears and soldered a brass tube between them and used it as the pinion to crown gear for a modified Tjet. Runs real fast.

Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Will do. Craig took two 14 tooth pinion gears and soldered a brass tube between them and used it as the pinion to crown gear for a modified Tjet. Runs real fast.
> 
> Randy.


 
Sounds cool.....any pics?



-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Will do. Craig took two 14 tooth pinion gears and soldered a brass tube between them and used it as the pinion to crown gear for a modified Tjet. Runs real fast.
> 
> Randy.


Hi John,

Give me a couple days to get the pictures up. Craig gave me the car some time ago. I need to replace the brushes. 

Randy.


----------

